# Hay cubes vs. alfalfa pellets vs. alfalfa hay



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone feed alfalfa hay cubes to their goats? 

They are less expensive than alfalfa pellets and have fiber "included". Of course you would probably have to feed more of them...And how to compare to real alfalfa? We are having a later growing season this year (pretty cold Spring) so we and others are preparing to hedge our bets until the alfalfa crops come in.

I know we can go all alfalfa pellets and grass hay and do just fine, but DH wanted to know what the forum thinks about hay cubes.

Camille


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Do NOT get cubes. They will nibble at them but not eat them. You'll have to smash them with a hammer or soak and stir and soak some more and then lay out the slop to dry. Ask me how I know. LOL 

There is my two cents for whatever it's worth.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

NO Cubes, only the bucks will eat them soaked, and a few does may nibble them, but I almost lost my herd a few weeks ago, while trying to feed them cubes, looking for hay and OUT of pellets remember? they would rather die than eat cubes. sigh.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Yup. Forgot to mention that. None of mine ate the soaked/dried slop either... Even after all that hard work. Oh well. lol


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope they are too hard and the goats don't like them mine won't eat anything wet so had to bust them up with a hammer and still they didn't like them.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Back in the day  Houston Livestock show wouldn't let you bring in hay. So upon getting there they didn't have any alfalfa, but of course. So I ordered the hay cubes. The goats played with them, there was more in the asiles of the pens then in the goats. I snuck hay in that evening. 

Have you felt of a hay cube before? They aren't just compressed, they are cement. Vicki


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

I actually haven't handled a hay cube  . DH met some folks who feed the cubes to their horses and they are big fans of them so he just wondered. I'm sticking with the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"! Thanks for the feedback.

Camille


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Camille, if you could even hold one in your hand you would know why I am laughing  Vicki


----------



## Jennie (May 7, 2008)

Lots of horse people really like them because they are easier to take on their long riding trips. We have some friends that use them when they go on week long rides because its easier than hauling in the big bales. As far as goats go I don't have any idea, I just know I like my hay.


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

I've tried them before, no good, most of the goats will not even touch them. When I soaked them they would only nibble on them. I had one big Nubian doe who would take them hard, but she would just chew on them for 5+ minutes, LOL .


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

My goats eat the cubes, BUT I break them up, I can't get alfalfa pellets here, so started them on the cubes, I break them up into small pellet shapes. I use a pliers, or tree trimmers and catch a crack and it breaks open. I still have 8 big round bales of grass hay, but am going to see if the guy I bought the grass hay from still has or will have alfalfa this year and how much it will be this year. Its a lotta work breaking those cubes apart and yes I really do have things to do with my time . Carolyn


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

You know that TSS sells a chopped Alfalfa/Timothy mix in a bag. It's not the best thing, but in a pinch, it's better than a poke in the eye!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

We use the cubes only as filler snacks. Ours chew them like bubblegum, Rather have an alfalfa chewing goat who looks content than one looking for trouble on the outside of the fence. Go ahead and laugh Vicki, I'll get you a pic of Ava chewing her "gum". Then you will laugh :lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you see the alfalfa in the kennel when you cleaned it? Now that you can laugh at  Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

True very true, goes through a chipper pretty good though :lol


----------

